# Des Mason Article



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Desmond wants to be in Milwaukee for a long-term commitment, and they've given us every indication that's what they want to do," said Roger Montgomery, Mason's agent. "There's no reason to think that won't happen."


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Good news for the Bucks. D-Mase is a good role-player who wants to stay around and be a part of the new Milwaukee core.

Ford, Redd and D.Mason should be an exciting young backcourt for years to come...:yes:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually, I think he's gonna be more than a role player... not quite the player that Ray Allen is, but pretty damn good


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I too expect him to be better than a role player. When I think of a role player, I think of a specialist (three point, defensive, rebounding, etc) or a bench player. While I don't think he'll ever be a star, I could see him being a good second option or a fantastic third option for a high level team.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Finally, somebody who wants to be in Milwaukee.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I honestly think he'll retain his six man role baring any major roster changes. Desmond mason is a good player who knows his role and excepts it, his attitude is much like shane battier making him invaluable to the rebuilding process.


However, despite Tim Thomas crap attitude you could play redd and him on the floor at the same time, I'll be the first person to say that a 2 at the 3 works just fine, the reason I prefer redd over mason is that he is amazing shooting can really spread the defense.

No matter what role he plays he is certainly someone you want to have in your organization, I am sure he will be a buck for some time to come if both him and the organization can reach a consensus.


----------

